# Feedback on MaryMargaret Sparkke, Light 'n' Lively



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie is a Light n Lively poodle and she is everything I wanted. Super healthy, friendly with all people and dogs, and just a gorgeous dog. She will be agility dog and is showing a lot of promise. A friend of mine has her cousin, he is white, and very similar to Gracie.

I met her mother, grandmother, and half sister at Joan’s before making a decision. They lived in a guardian home and were there for grooming. I also talked to the woman who owned them, and they were clearly family pets first, and she had nothing but good to say about the line. Super impressive was Grandma who was 14 (long spayed), very healthy, and did not look or act 14. Gracie’s mom was 7 and Gracie was in her last litter.

If you search my other threads, I talk a lot about Gracie, lol!

Here a couple pics- PM if you want to talk more.


----------



## Fluffernutter (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you so much for this info! Gracie is a stone cold stunner and she certainly speaks well of Light N Lively. I appreciate the offer to PM you and I'm going to do just that. ?


----------



## Poodles4Days (Jul 12, 2020)

Fluffernutter said:


> Thank you so much for this info! Gracie is a stone cold stunner and she certainly speaks well of Light N Lively. I appreciate the offer to PM you and I'm going to do just that. ?





Fluffernutter said:


> Hi, all -- I've been lurking up a storm and researching all over the place, writing up pages and pages of notes, trying to find the perfect red/apricot mini for my family's first dog. Although I prefer red/apricot, I'm not inflexible, so I've been researching breeders that look great regardless of the colors they breed.
> 
> Does anyone have any input on MaryMargaret Sparkke? Strangely, I didn't find her from my exhaustive web search; she was mentioned in "The Poodle Handbook" by Linda Whitwam. Here's her site, which looks legit to this untrained eye: MaryMargaret's Pups - Puppies For Sale
> 
> ...


I was also looking at MaryMargaret did you by chance end up buying from her or hear any feedback from others?


----------

